# Why we should never neglect our cats.....



## User27 (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 31, 2009)

I watched that without sound and it was still funny


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 31, 2009)

Aw! That's so cute, reminded me of my kitties.


----------



## persephonewillo (Jul 31, 2009)

i love Simon's Cats!  so funny


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 1, 2009)

I  can so relate.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 1, 2009)

I go through this almost every morning with my cat.  Too funny!


----------



## bextacyaddict (Aug 2, 2009)

haha this is awesome


----------



## anita22 (Aug 2, 2009)

Bahaha... I don't think anyone who has a cat can NOT laugh at that


----------



## lady_photog (Aug 2, 2009)

This is my life!! lol, very funny


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 2, 2009)

lol 
Same thing every morning sans the baseball bat and multiply it by two.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I go through this almost every morning with my cat. Too funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
:nod: Me too!  This is brilliant.  I love it.


----------



## revoltofagirl (Aug 3, 2009)

ahaha this is too cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and true!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 3, 2009)

I love Simon's Cat!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2009)

these little cartoons are great! always make me giggle because they are so accurate!


----------



## cupcake_x (Aug 5, 2009)

I love it! I have to show this to my boyfriend, he ought to relate to it


----------



## purple_hazey (Aug 9, 2009)

Heeehehehe that's so true!!


----------



## User27 (Aug 10, 2009)

*****


----------

